# Can't log in to see reviews!



## anne1125 (Mar 28, 2007)

I tried to log in to see reviews and was asked for my email address.  I provided it (same that I have used on tug for years) and have not received log in info.  Tried again and message said it was already sent.  I requested it sent again and still nothing.

What's up?

Anne


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 28, 2007)

anne1125 said:


> I tried to log in to see reviews and was asked for my email address.  I provided it (same that I have used on tug for years) and have not received log in info.  Tried again and message said it was already sent.  I requested it sent again and still nothing.
> 
> What's up?
> 
> Anne


MSN and Hotmail accounts will not accept email from the new Member Login  system for some reason. They aren’t going into junk or spam...nor are we getting bounces back...they just go away.

This is being worked on but we have no projected solution date. So for those of you who need your TUG Member username/pw and are hotmail/msn users...email Brian at tug@tug2.net if it does not get sent to you via normal channels. 

Please see the NEW MEMBER LOGIN SYSTEM link in the Global Announcements at the top of the page.


----------

